# Egyptian High Technology Evidence



## JWW427 (Dec 16, 2020)

This video shows clearly the saw marks and building techniques shunned by mainstream academia.
I am in the camp that believes the Giza plateau and its structures are mainly from Prediluvian times, and perhaps related to the Atlantis Empire. Giza is said to have been a central gun in the Earth Grid, and a breadbasket of fertile plains.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FpU7F7Tx5zc_


----------



## JWW427 (Dec 17, 2020)

Manly P. Hall on the erosion patterns on the Sphinx and Great Pyramid.



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K44uY7n9Lgs_


----------

